
Einstein, Heisenberg, and Tipler (2005), by John Walker - zaat
https://www.fourmilab.ch/documents/eht.html
======
weinzierl
This is a gem. Fun, Physics, CS and written by John Walker, founder of
Autodesk, Inc. and co-author of AutoCAD. How could this have never been shared
on HN so far?

It's dated 9th August 1995, so the date in the title is wrong.

